# Kia Soul's hamster commercials



## bluesky79 (Dec 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7URnkz9RkA]Kia Soul&#39;s hamster commercials win acclaim, boost sales - YouTube[/ame]

    Kia Motors Corp.'s commercials starring dancing hamsters have won widespread acclaim in the U.S., boosting sales of its Soul compact in the American market, industry sources said Thursday.

   The commercials that first aired in 2009 earned the Goody Award by People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, and won the Automotive Ad of the Year at the Nielsen Automotive Advertising Awards for two consecutive years.

   In addition, the latest commercial to promote the 2012 Soul was the most viewed of the top 10 automobile ads picked by Motor Trend magazine with millions people viewing the trio of hamsters singing and dancing in the past few months.

   The three commercials, all made by the David & Goliath advertisement agency, have also become popular in video-sharing sites like YouTube.

   Buoyed by the popularity of the commercials, Kia, South Korea's second largest carmaker, said annual sales of its Soul five-door hatchback will likely exceed the 100,000 mark for the first time this year.

   In the first 11 months of 2011, sales of the vehicle reached 92,643 units. If the 100,000 number can be reached, it will be the second Kia model to surpass the 100,000 mark after the mid-size crossover Sorento R sports utility vehicle.

   Industry sources, meanwhile, said that Kia has made impressive strides in recent years with attractive warranties, improved quality and styling, and has become a respected car brand in the large North American market.


----------



## p kirkes (Dec 11, 2011)

Ya, I like the hamsters commercials.  It's a definite hip-hop format (?), with their hoodies and dance style. if I was in the market for a compact SUV, the KIA Soul would be on the short list. 
Didn't take those BOT's long to learn the steps.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 11, 2011)

Sis bought a hamster car. They are surprisingly roomy inside.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Sis bought a hamster car. They are surprisingly roomy inside.



I've driven one. They are surprisingly nice cars..despite being so damn ugly.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, let's support foreign countries.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sis bought a hamster car. They are surprisingly roomy inside.
> ...


They are serious road toads.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 11, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Yep, let's support foreign countries.



Sorento and Optima are manufactured here in Georgia.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 11, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Yep, let's support foreign countries.



Unlike many foreign companies...South Korea's labor pool is actually more expensive then the US's.

Hence they are opening plants in this country.

Korea?s Kia Opens Auto Plant in U.S. - BusinessWeek

So thanks to conservative policies..we are becoming the third world nation..we use to exploit.

Good job boys.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, let's support foreign countries.
> ...



So manufacturing jobs here in the US is a bad thing according to you?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2011)

There is not a lot of profit in a new car for the dealership or the salesperson.  Most of it returns to the manufacturer.  That is reality.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



What is wrong with buying a US company's product with US jobs too?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> There is not a lot of profit in a new car for the dealership or the salesperson.  Most of it returns to the manufacturer.  That is reality.



We don't care about dealerships, we care about manufacturing jobs.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 11, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nothing. Except if the US company doesn't offer a product that meets your needs, then there is no reason why a consumer wouldn't look for alternatives.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Manufacturing jobs from a foreign company?

Yeah.

We should be on the top of the food chain. Top.

Get it?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So you would rather the American work force remain on unemployment than accept employment for a foreign company manufacturing here in the states.

Got it


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Meets your needs?  As in gets from point A to point B?  Safety?  Gas mileage?  What is ultimately best for the bottomline?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2011)

bluesky79 said:


> Kia Soul's hamster commercials win acclaim, boost sales - YouTube
> 
> Kia Motors Corp.'s commercials starring dancing hamsters have won widespread acclaim in the U.S., boosting sales of its Soul compact in the American market, industry sources said Thursday.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a Halo commercial when I first saw it. Maybe they need dancing Hamsters in Halo.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 11, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Price, safety, reliability, warranty, gas mileage, capacity, resale value.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2011)

bluesky79 said:


> Kia Soul's hamster commercials win acclaim, boost sales - YouTube
> 
> Kia Motors Corp.'s commercials starring dancing hamsters have won widespread acclaim in the U.S., boosting sales of its Soul compact in the American market, industry sources said Thursday.
> 
> ...




I LOVE the hamster commercials!

Love 'em!

Start them, and I'm outta my chair and dancin' around the room!!!


And it has nothing to do with being Korean..

...maybe a little.

The commercial...great.
The car...not so much.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTkGCOT8JFo]2011 Kia Soul Hamster Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> bluesky79 said:
> 
> 
> > Kia Soul's hamster commercials win acclaim, boost sales - YouTube
> ...



Korean.....heck....I thought you were an American.

My aunt Jason was Korean but she's an American now.


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 11, 2011)

That commercial is racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bluesky79 said:
> ...



One by birth...

...the other by endeaor.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Position on the "food chain" is earned.   No one should be compelled to buy things that don't meet their needs just because some third person thinks they should be more patriotic.    By all means, if your patriotism compels you to buy less of a product for a higher price, more power to you.  

If GM and Ford made better cars for less money, folks would flock to their dealerships.  

The point to America is not geography or ethnicity.   The point to America is personal freedom.     Which includes the freedom to buy from whomever they want at a price they can afford.   Or for whatever dumb reason floats their boat.   Which includes dancing hamsters and killbots.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 11, 2011)

The velocity of money is greater in a local economy.  That speed creates a better standard of living locally.  It is not patriotic , but making a decision that serves your best interests.  Also, many countries want to mirror American consumer behavior.  More domestic buying will increase a positive trade balance over time.


----------

